# Post tasteful pictures of beautiful women vs itty bitty titty committee *NSFW*



## Kenickie




----------



## D's

barely legal right?


----------



## Kenickie

lol i couldn't think of a title for this thread. so i just called it that. if you have a better suggestion i'll call it that. also, i don't want it to lead to child porn. 


i like em barely legal changed to itty bitty titty committee


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Keaton

D's said:


> barely legal right?



That's in my hotel.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

paz de la huerta being a sexy bitch











and that one chick from Big Love


----------



## lonewolf13

i like chloe she looks like one of my friends neice.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Even though she appears as though she'd rip my head off, i wanna do things to this sexy bitch:


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^ Reaaaaallllly fucking want!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Larr_E

Amanda, if you ever feel like getting married then give me a buzz...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Larry-* I am looking for someone to start feeding me.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Larr_E

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> *Larry-* I am looking for someone to start feeding me.



I am an AWESOME cook...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Kenickie

maybe this should be a girls only thread because only girls post worth while pics.


----------



## qwe




----------



## slortaone

*AEP* is killing it. ill contribute some...




































































































































































































*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## donkeyPUNCH




----------



## Kenickie

asia argento with the angel cunt 











okay maybe just an asia argento appreciation post





















i came


----------



## GenericMind

ew.


----------



## Kenickie

deal with it


----------



## Keaton

Dealing.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^^ Woah!!!! FUCK! I like your taste dewd! :D


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, seriously, I agree.  That's rare, from what I've seen in the last 4 months or so I've been back from lostandfound.  Slorta is always posting the best ones...but he posts a lot of whores too.  :D 

I think we should have a contest in this thread


----------



## lostNfound

DexterMeth said:


> Ya, seriously, I agree.  That's rare, from what I've seen in the last 4 months or so I've been back from lostandfound.



I lurk more than I post in this thread, so im not reading much sense in that?


----------



## slortaone

DexterMeth said:


> Ya, seriously, I agree.  That's rare, from what I've seen in the last 4 months or so I've been back from lostandfound.  Slorta is always posting the best ones...but he posts a lot of whores too.  :D
> 
> I think we should have a contest in this thread



please dont say whores/slores/sluts like its a bad thing cause its not mate. its not.


----------



## DexterMeth

^True dat man.  I was speaking to DFRS though.  Not that she'd care, but still, I have my moments of manners to women. 



lostNfound said:


> I lurk more than I post in this thread, so im not reading much sense in that?



I don't read much sense in someone that lurks and trys to be a cute cunt.


----------



## lostNfound

you're calling me a cute cunt?


----------



## rollinlonely

AEP killed it.  i shall (attempt to) marry her.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


> ew.



QFT
ew


----------



## qwe

Kenickie said:


> i came


what is this

this is not why i came here


----------



## Keaton

rollinlonely said:


> AEP killed it.  i shall (attempt to) marry her.



She's spoken for buddy.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmm


----------



## ChronicHD

Subscribed.


----------



## bagochina




----------



## D's

i dont care what anyone says, milla jovovich is fuckin hot!


----------



## Keaton

Hell yea..
I just started drooling....


----------



## D's

i knoes! some other part of my body is drooling..


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

lostNfound said:


>



Allison Stoke is *hot*.
And smart, unless she's at Berkeley for a sports scholarship.



slortaone said:


> *AEP* is killing it. ill contribute some...



You have excellent taste in women.



rollinlonely said:


> AEP killed it.  i shall (attempt to) marry her.



Various bids are currently being considered.
Please take all references, samples of your cooking ability, and your pet dog to my apartment for evaluation.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I wish I could date aep so she could wrangle sexy wommenz like this for us to bring home and defile


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

decided to join the fun. only two for now. ones a rare black chick post by me though











ps nice work everyone


----------



## Bill




----------



## GenericMind

This entire page except for post #51 fails.


----------



## skoat

So very true, imho


----------



## Kenickie

my favourite porn star:


----------



## Tech Kinetics

bagochina said:


>



This is a really good picture


----------



## slortaone




----------



## marissaaaaaa

some angelina up in this bitch


----------



## papa

bumps..


----------



## marissaaaaaa

thank ya papa


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Kenickie

(this one is married to johnny depp)





















Danerys Taragyen from A Game of Thrones on HBO


----------



## bagochina

i like the 2nd from the bottom.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas and Whacked Out know these chicas, and you're likely to bump into them on a Saturday night out here...


----------



## Dtergent

And also,


----------



## beagleboy

Kenckie, um, its kind of ironic, I was viewing that porn actresses material on xnxx.com, but I recently had my pc infected, so what is her name then?


----------



## Kenickie

beagle boy --- her name is Stoya.


----------



## Medi57




----------



## slortaone

Kenickie said:


>



*happiness*

_more or less_


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

posted some old favourites, like this one. deal with it.


----------



## Dave

sloartaone said:
			
		

>



Oh. My. Fucking. God.

Seriously.

Wow.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

daisy lowe


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

clooney's bitch  















































omfg she is so hot


----------



## grimble crumble

fucking love this one. just posted on my tumblr and honestly want to keep it dead just so this pic will stay on top


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## DexterMeth

grimble crumble said:


> fucking love this one. just posted on my tumblr and honestly want to keep it dead just so this pic will stay on top



reminds me of a throat stuffing Monroe.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## DexterMeth

3rd fouth or fifth from the bottom.  god dammit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## DexterMeth

Ok.  very bottom  thanks :D  lol

edit...on the one before that. Chick at the beach


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Glad you like.


----------



## DexterMeth

Jesus that's hard. Between the top or the bottom.I'll take the blonde.

...because I like blondes. slut aside.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## DexterMeth

Last one.  The 2nd one has "nicer (from the camera) tits" but the last one easily wins.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Last post:


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Larr_E

Kenickie said:


>



I love you...

 :D


----------



## slortaone

here are a few of my favourites from recent daze


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

Taylor Swift wrote me a song.


----------



## slortaone

taylor swift is on my dick cause i look like jesus


----------



## Keaton

I prefer Katy Perry anyways.


----------



## qwe




----------



## Keaton

Nah dude, he/she/it is fucking attractive imo.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## DexterMeth

Kenickie said:


>



Hotter than Penelope Cruz


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## rocker97x

Kenickie said:


>



Do you know this girls name? I think she used to work at a skatepark near my house lol


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

i want this girl to be my lover.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

and this one too


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmredhead


----------



## Thou

marissaaaaaa said:


>




IS dAT SUM GOLDIE HAWN?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no it's miranda kerr


----------



## Thou

Gah.

Wake me up when you have Goldie Hawn.


----------



## Busty St Clare

You're a sick fuck 2C


----------



## Thou

I'm beyond my years. Thank you.


----------



## DexterMeth

Her daughter is way hotter.


----------



## Thou

Only because with each passing day she looks more like her mother.

Shit, man you're OLDER than me.

Appreciate the classics.


----------



## DexterMeth

We do


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Blue_Phlame

<- she'd look better if it didn't look like her neck was about to break.


----------



## DexterMeth

Those lips.  that white bikini.


----------



## Keaton

Agreed. That's the only one that caught my attention.

Well, her and the last one.


----------



## slortaone

Kenickie said:


>



as trendy as she is, i love it.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

best picture ever


----------



## slortaone

fuck it, one more... this ones for you GM


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


>



Looks like a blonde Ruby Rose imo


----------



## DexterMeth

She almost looks like Cameron Diaz in that first pic.


----------



## Kenickie

good work sloart, fucking hotness


----------



## GenericMind

slortaone said:


> fuck it, one more... this ones for you GM


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Vanessa Paradis










Eva Green


----------



## Keaton

Oh how I've missed you.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ Haha! I'm not quite sure of anything I would _not_ do to them—simply alluring.


----------



## Keaton

Lol I meant you, where the fuck you been?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

slortaone said:


>




That smug cunt.


----------



## bagochina

>


...


----------



## Keaton

^One of my favorites.


----------



## euphoria




----------



## DexterMeth

Remy Hadley is just pure win.


----------



## grimble crumble

a few of these are just for something a little different


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i must start wearing red lipstick.
and start prancing around in showers scandalously.


----------



## slortaone

that you do.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


>


My attention was temporarily caught. 

I've been thinking about getting a bathtub. Now I'm thinking even more.


----------



## slortaone

marissaaaaaa said:


> i must start wearing red lipstick.
> and start prancing around in showers scandalously.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## DexterMeth

Megan Fox and Denise Richards.  Suck is marissa. LOL what a chump.


----------



## desaparecidos

^ you have to be out of your fucking mind if you think Denise Richards is hotter than Marissa Miller, even her prime playboy years weren't up to par. thats not to say i wouldn't love to bang either but man theres no way shes better looking


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh, hai stalker.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i hate megan fox.


----------



## claire22

^ me f'n too. Shit actress and definitely not naturally attractive. So much surgery and make-up, barely looks like herself anymore. She's also a wannabe Angelina Jolie.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

claire22 said:


> ^ me f'n too. Shit actress and definitely not naturally attractive. So much surgery and make-up, barely looks like herself anymore. She's also a wannabe Angelina Jolie.



fucking EXACTLY! 
i need to do a pic dump in here soon..

besides megan, good work slort~


----------



## bagochina

i think i knew a marissa miller in high school.  typical blonde party chick.  she was hot.
damn that marissa miller.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

marissaaaaaa said:


> i hate megan fox.



Thank you! Christ! I haven't the vaguest what the hell people see in her. I've literally heard multiple people go as far as to say that they think she's the hottest chick in the world; to me it looks as though something is seriously wrong with her face. I don't have a problem with plastic surgery either, some people can rock it...but her face, personality, intelligence level (or lack thereof) just seriously bothers me.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Keaton

I can dig it.


----------



## GenericMind

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Thank you! Christ! I haven't the vaguest what the hell people see in her. I've literally heard multiple people go as far as to say that they think she's the hottest chick in the world; to me it looks as though something is seriously wrong with her face. I don't have a problem with plastic surgery either, some people can rock it...but her face, personality, intelligence level (or lack thereof) just seriously bothers me.



I've noticed that when someone says shit like this about Megan Fox, it's always a women.

DONT BE HATIN CUZ U JELLY BITCHES


----------



## Fawkes

fake, real whatever. Megan Fox is a god damn hot bitch. she definitely looks enhanced but i wouldn't go so far as to say she looks "unnatural".


----------



## GenericMind

I'd convert to Christianity and beat up my mother just to have the chance to drink her bathwater.


----------



## undead

Slort... again... you've manage to post almost every one of my dreeeeaaammm girls! I know you've posted a couple of em before, but I ain't complainin!


----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## Kenickie

finally, my love, you have returned!






look how healthy she looks! so glowing. so normal. rolling a joint. because Amy Winehouse is a pimp.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## desaparecidos

^ the chick in the leather chair looks like she got hit in the face with a shovel... repeatedly


----------



## DexterMeth

Great pics Chronic


----------



## slortaone

^ they are arnt they, love the first two. you should come by more often chronic.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Pillthrill

I just went through this whole thread! 
Major girl hardon!
Grr!


----------



## guineaPig

strangely arousing


----------



## ChronicHD

Doesn't do it for me.  Her hands look huge and there's dust/hair all over her arms.  I feel like I'm being harsh just because I just had the worst experience.  

I took a cab home and the driver tried to rob the girl in the front seat.  She forgot her purse so he tried to take it and when I went to grab it he sped off.  He ended up running over my left foot and my right ankle got dragged/scraped across the pavement.  Worse end to a night that I've had in a long ass time.  I don't mean to be an asshole but I'm just so unhappy.   Time to rip another joint and then I'll see how I feel.


----------



## ChronicHD

Lazy post. Sorry, I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## Incunabula

Korean model Wang mi hee. Admitted, she´s got way too much clothes on for this thread.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

its hard to find a girl with the perfect amount of freckles but when you do it is worth it.
i think that girl has too many freckles.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

bagochina said:


> its hard to find a girl with the perfect amount of freckles but when you do it is worth it.
> i think that girl has too many freckles.



Hold on...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

bagochina said:


> its hard to find a girl with the perfect amount of freckles but when you do it is worth it.
> i think that girl has too many freckles.



Pick one.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

gosh i dont even know which one i'd pick first.  probably would start at the bottom and work my way up.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I think I'm done now.


----------



## DexterMeth

Top down, on the previous set.


----------



## bagochina

4th picture down.  the surprised expression one.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

bagochina said:


> its hard to find a girl with the perfect amount of freckles but when you do it is worth it.
> i think that girl has too many freckles.



i have the perfect amount of freckles.


----------



## bagochina

ass dimples dont count as freckles marissa


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i haz freckles on my facey, they come out more in the summer. on my nose and a bit under my eyes

AND I DON'T HAVE ASS DIMPLES YOU FOOL.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, she has a twat freckle.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

2 of em


----------



## ChronicHD

Good thread.  We need Moar pics.


----------



## ChronicHD

Good morning.


----------



## Kenickie

this reminded me of aep, if aep did a photoshoot i imagine it would look like this


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## desaparecidos

it still looks like she got hit in the face with a shovel...repeatedly


----------



## ChronicHD

I don't think so.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Not enough Indian women.


----------



## slortaone

i only have one today, but its a fucking good one.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd slap her face w/ my dick.......... tbph


----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## desaparecidos

thats more like it....goddamn


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Excellent posts *ChronicHD*.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## StaySedated

*NSFW*:


----------



## marissaaaaaa

this is perfection


----------



## Keaton

Good looking, no doubt..
But idk about perfection.


----------



## slortaone

ChronicHD said:


>



the hundreds


----------



## TALLY 2.0

marissaaaaaa said:


> this is perfection



No way. Ur nipples are way better than hers.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## grimble crumble

I always forget that girl in the the first pics name, but shes so fuckin hot. 

2nd pic makes you like like a child meloster tho. she cant be older than 15 in that pic


----------



## Care

^ is that Summer from The OC?


----------



## Keaton

First girls name is rachel bilson.

As for selena gomez, shes my age, so I can gawk all I want.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

skinny nerd swag


----------



## Care

Keaton said:


> First girls name is rachel bilson.



Yea thats her.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


>





amanda_eats_pandas said:


>


----------



## ChronicHD

Damnnn Amanda you know where to look for some very beautiful women.  I really like your sense of style.


----------



## lonewolf13

a bunch of srsly frustrated secret carpet munchers itt tbph


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Nothing wrong with that, eh? Even the most innocent animals do it.


*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

lol mr hankerchief  sometimes you make me LOL out loud.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

My pleasure. I LOL you too.


----------



## chinky

Kenickie said:


> ]



forgive me but i had to do a double take cause i thought that this was DL for that split second i scrolled past.


----------



## chinky

and those girls on page 9 with the full sleeves makes me want to go to california..i have never seen a girl as hot as those here in chicago with full sleeves..granted ive seen plenty of hot chicks with sleeves here but they are way more edgier like metal punk rock fuck you im bad bitch hot..not california beach babe daddys girl hot


----------



## guineaPig

*sigh*
so damn hot.





and because i didn't have enough x-rays/fakes/and nipple slips of her.


----------



## Keaton

lolwut?


----------



## guineaPig

emma is hot.
and apparently reads chicken soup for the soul.


----------



## guineaPig

riiiight......


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

lol


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Goddamn *Slort*.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## marissaaaaaa

lucy liu


----------



## marissaaaaaa

love-hewitt


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lily allen


----------



## marissaaaaaa

frida gustavsson


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## desaparecidos

yes prease


----------



## Incunabula

Blue_Phlame said:


>


isn´t that Jesicca from SNSD?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## ChronicHD

wow.


----------



## gloeek

helena bonham carter





















and of course, sexy and evil bellatrix lestrange


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ really long, and broken links gloeek.


Fagott said:


> isn´t that Jesicca from SNSD?



yep.


----------



## jahh

slortaone said:


>



ASS of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gloeek

nah bra. nicki minaj has the ass of the year.


----------



## jahh

^Ines Sainz pic "on the sidelines" was the real deal!!!! I can't find the pic. to post it


----------



## Incunabula

Blue_Phlame said:


> yep.



Do you like K-pop? Or you just like the way she looks?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Fagott said:


> Do you like K-pop? Or you just like the way she looks?


both.


*NSFW*:


----------



## jahh

^wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

everyday im hustlin
e every day im hustlin


----------



## marissaaaaaa

hey! the last nudie thread was good, and then i deleted my photobucket...
not as many quality contributions to it anymore though, i certainly agree.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## desaparecidos

this thread made me ditch my porn stash...im not kidding


----------



## marissaaaaaa

must remember to check out this one's porn soon






*NSFW*:


----------



## marissaaaaaa

and a naked blake lively


----------



## Methadone84

Tits too small imo


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Milla Jovovich 





Scar





Stoya


----------



## lonewolf13

lol dykes


----------



## grimble crumble

*/booyah*


----------



## gloeek

mmm


----------



## ricardo08

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



haha i know that girl. she models for Front. Lovely girl.






fave


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

lonewolf13 said:


> lol dykes



Gtfo.


----------



## lonewolf13

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> gtfo.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

lonewolf13 said:


>



No.


----------



## Keaton

Natalie Mendoza


----------



## Keaton

*Emma Pearson*


----------



## slortaone

shazam


----------



## lonewolf13

woo fuckin' hoo  tbph


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

"Ohemmgee watermelon your like my bestest friend ever"


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Keaton

I'll take the blonde with the cig and the tats please. With a side order of the girl above her.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Keaton said:


> Natalie Mendoza



I actually know a Natalie Mendoza, she's also a gorgeous Mexican girl.


----------



## Keaton

She's an Aussie, so she's got that awesome accent. :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

If I were an obese child, this thread would be my cake.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Keaton said:


> She's an Aussie, so she's got that awesome accent. :D



Is that even possible? That would be if cows could make milkshakes straight from the udders.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

> Is that even possible? That would be if cows could make milkshakes straight from the udders.



IDK, but I'm not arguing with it.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Far too many tattoos on this page, TBPF.


----------



## Keaton

I have to disagree, I think there's a perfect number of tattoos on this page.


----------



## Incunabula




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Incunabula




----------



## bagochina

that ass is just begging to be motorboated


----------



## undead

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Far too many tattoos on this page, TBPF.



I couldn't disagree more. To each their own.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton

undead said:


> I couldn't disagree more. To each their own.



Mah nigga.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

Dat ass....


----------



## welshmick

mod edit


----------



## snafu




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Incunabula




----------



## slortaone

nice


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Keaton

slorty said:
			
		

>



yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Incunabula




----------



## welshmick

mod edit


----------



## qwe

ban imo


----------



## snafu

@welshmick- unnecessary


----------



## desaparecidos

you guys are fags. i dig it


----------



## Kenickie

*more women please*


----------



## Keaton

^Fantastic bresteses


----------



## mikemikenj




----------



## Incunabula

Kenickie said:


> *more women please*


As you wish.


----------



## undead




----------



## gloeek




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

http://www.killsometime.com/videos/7239/Hot-Girl-Stripper-Pole-Skills

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## welshmick




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

and 4 all da haterz some tattooed broads
















i think i even got a photo of a hot tattooed broad tattooing






woop there it is


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Slort killed it. 
There is no way to follow up after that.


----------



## slortaone

you can do it aep!

crack an egg of knowledge on these fools.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Face down.
















Ass up.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## slortaone

^ nice :D


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Smoifer

slortaone said:


> ]



 I'm in love!


----------



## Keaton

*Moar Emma Pierson*


----------



## sgurd

And watch her shake her ass here: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/285020/booty_shaking/


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^She is highly unattrictive imo.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

*Pinups- nothing more fucking tasteful*


----------



## sgurd

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> ^She is highly unattrictive imo.



Kinda looks like you.. a hot nerd 

No offence intended


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Much taken.


----------



## sgurd

Allright... I'll take it back!

Just kinda liked the contrast in the girl with the innocent face and glasses getting so freaky

Anyway, i do apologize for the previous post


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Don't worry about it dude, I'm just feeling argumentative today


----------



## sgurd

cool! more babes then 









Mysterious red head %)


----------



## slortaone

fuck, this thread was like half way down the second page. i just cant have that.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

fuck it im done


----------



## grimble crumble

that first mirror shot is bad ass. 

fuckin A slort


----------



## slortaone

i wish more people would contribute yo

you got any good photos?


----------



## Fawkes




----------



## grimble crumble

ask and yee shall recieve


----------



## slortaone

i see some nice nipples


----------



## Keaton

Bsiren said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content/plugins/RSSPoster_PRO/cache/94f62_0d3c1_vida1-96235.jpg[/IMG][/NSFW]
> 
> *NSFW*:



This belongs here.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## grimble crumble

god damn you amanda, my photobucket is now taken over by naked chicks, ill never be able to post all of these on my tumblr


----------



## slortaone

nice ass shots aep, that first one is sensational


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

grimble crumble said:


> god damn you amanda, my photobucket is now taken over by naked chicks, ill never be able to post all of these on my tumblr



These all come from ones that I follow, but I post them here cause there's no way I can reblog them haha.



slortaone said:


> nice ass shots aep, that first one is sensational



She's drop dead gorgeous, and fully clothed too. 
Girl crush? Maybe.


----------



## slortaone

nice choice for a girl crush aep

just a few...


----------



## slortaone




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## gloeek




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

look at this shit. like trying to fit a turky in a water balloon


----------



## marissaaaaaa

true story: i broke a never worn dress by doing that. the zipper popped off the track completely .


----------



## Keaton

^Bought the wrong size just so you could make that story happen imo.


----------



## grimble crumble

marissaaaaaa said:


> true story: i broke a never worn dress by doing that. the zipper popped off the track completely .



^fucking niiiice. 

ass hugging skirts like that are totally under used by women. I know its definetily one of my biggest turn ons


----------



## Keaton

grimble crumble said:


> ^fucking niiiice.
> 
> ass hugging skirts like that are totaly under used by women. I know its definetily one of my biggest turn ons



Skirts like that are standard uniform where I work. :D


----------



## grimble crumble

Keaton said:


> Skirts like that are standard uniform where I work. :D



I would either get fired for fucking around with a coworker or for sexually harrasing one in an attempt to fuck around. dangerous job


----------



## Keaton

I have to stop myself from smackin' dey ass's sometimes....


----------



## marissaaaaaa

well i had to get an xs cause of my tits. they way small. i should've put it on over the top, not stepped in through the bottom.

i need to have my mom sew in a new zipper


----------



## lostNfound

grimble crumble said:


> look at this shit. Like trying to fit a turky in a water balloon



saved =d


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Keaton

Keaton said:


> Skirts like that are standard uniform where I work. :D





grimble crumble said:


> I would either get fired for fucking around with a coworker or for sexually harrasing one in an attempt to fuck around. dangerous job



And this is my boss:

*NSFW*:


----------



## Bill

I kinda hope those nipples are just colored in with marker or something
Idk about tattooed nips, dunno indeed


----------



## Keaton




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Keaton said:


> Skirts like that are standard uniform where I work. :D



When I someday work in (or own for that matter) an engineering firm you better believe that's what I'll wear to work.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

>


That looks like Brenda Song from the Disney channel.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## lostNfound

I have a strange attraction to the quirky Zooey Deschanel.

Can always count on Slort to deliver the goods :D


----------



## slortaone

i aint done yet nigga

edit - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bitch is so hot i dont even know if i can stand it


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

thank you *AEP* for keeping this thread alive, i always enjoy your posts.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> thank you *AEP* for keeping this thread alive, i always enjoy your posts.



Shit, I'd say its a team effort on both of our parts. Your posts are always phenomenal. Always, like I said before you've got excellent taste in women.


----------



## slortaone

me and you nigga, me and you. we have to keep this shit alive.

and thank you :D


----------



## welshmick

Who's that ?

..


----------



## Keaton

lostNfound said:


> I have a strange attraction to the quirky Zooey Deschanel.
> 
> Can always count on Slort to deliver the goods :D



Ain't nothin' strange about it!
She's gorgeous.


----------



## desaparecidos

im seeing quite a few more brunettes than blondes and this pleases me


----------



## grimble crumble

desaparecidos said:


> im seeing quite a few more brunettes than blondes and this pleases me



all the sexyest girls are brunettes. 

blondes have there moments though


----------



## slortaone

welshmick said:


> Who's that ?



maybe if you didnt post poxy pictures i'd tell you.


----------



## grimble crumble

/COT DAMN


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah.


----------



## chainsawr

my dream girl reporting in


----------



## chainsawr




----------



## lonewolf13

^ yeah i liked her in Firefly in the episode our Mr. Reynolds 


hipstercat.jpg


----------



## chainsawr

^ she was seexy as shit in that two, and naked


----------



## lonewolf13

yarelly


----------



## Blue_Phlame

<- I'd go to jail for this piece of JB


----------



## ChronicHD

Minus the post above this one this thread has gotten awesome.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Then let me tone it down a bit.


----------



## desaparecidos

*NSFW*: 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us




i only need to post one


----------



## desaparecidos

*NSFW*: 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us




make that two


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## euphoria

i want that bikini


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

firefighter said:


> i want that bikini



Dude yes, I kinda wonder what the front looks like.






Definitely a repost but I don't care.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Some of these images full-screened; *fap fap fap*


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

>



New desktop


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## undead

Jesus Christ... this thread right now...

I feel like I've posted these here before, but I'll do it anyways just in case I haven't.


----------



## ChickenScratch

aep, how often do you fugg other girls?


----------



## undead




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Keaton said:


> New desktop



Right on dude.



ChickenScratch said:


> aep, how often do you fugg other girls?



Fugg? Is that some Australian slang like Ugg, Ugg boots? How often do get together with other girls and discuss boots that look like lumpy potatoes? 


Ummm I'd have to say only twice a year. Once to discuss wearing them with shorts in the summer and then again to discuss wearing them with leggings and northface jackets.


----------



## Dave

aep and undead for the win!



			
				amanda_eats_pandas said:
			
		

>



Man, that is one of the sloppiest pincha mayurasanas that I've ever seen. The hip position is terrible, and her low back is taking all the strain of her legs.

So why can't I stop looking at it?!


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> wearing them with leggings and *northface jackets*.



*i came buckets*


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm not austrailian.


----------



## slortaone

^ embrace it, there is no point in fighting.


----------



## ChronicHD

Sup Kelly Kapowski


----------



## chainsawr

*christina hendricks redux*


*NSFW*: 





chainsawr said:


> my dream girl reporting in





chainsawr said:


>


----------



## junglejuice

omfg


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## lonewolf13

ummmm yeah


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Miss Haze*

not tasteful or hot either!

^
fuck you Kenickie, there was nothing untasteful nor unhot in those pics. get your act together.


----------



## welshmick

not tasteful or hot


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Thers no such thng as looking at this one too much.


----------



## anterrabae

My goodness, so many beauties! I'll have to take another look and do a bit of sketching of these fine ladies. The female form is the most fun to draw, seriously. Keep 'em comin!!!!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Kenickie

catherine zeta jones:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Not gonna lie I was kinda waiting to photo bomb this thread over the entire week BL was down. Here we go:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Sykik

>



Amazing


----------



## Keaton

>


Yesssssssssss


----------



## welshmick




----------



## undead




----------



## LivingOnValium

*Susan Coffey*


----------



## Keaton

Oh my, I think I'm in love...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

slorty and aep KNOWS WHATS UP good god


----------



## anterrabae

My goodness. I might become lezzie. Well, I'd still make out with all of them. I want to be skinny again!!! Least I'm making progress, albeit slowly. Sigh...


----------



## welshmick




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Welshmick*, why do you suck so bad at this? Today's theme: butts.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## Keaton

Well done good sir.


----------



## scubagirl200

i agree, the last girl is adorbsss 
i want to wear a modified version of that to MM!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

everyday needs to be butt day.


----------



## grimble crumble

> Well done good sir.





> i agree, the last girl is adorbsss
> i want to wear a modified version of that to MM!



just doing my part to spread T n A to the world


----------



## slortaone

^ you and aep are holding shit down 

ill post a heap soon enough


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>


----------



## grimble crumble

slortaone said:


> ill post a heap soon enough



fuck yes


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

grimble crumble said:


>

























Melanie Iglesias anyone?
This is the only post that I will make with gif's in it. Ever.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ I wonder what nationality(s) she is. 

fuckin cutie


----------



## gloeek




----------



## welshmick




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bum bum bum bum bummm


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton

How The Sound of Music should have ended.



Blue_Phlame said:


>


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Johnny1

^ OMG, how dare you defile the Church like that by not showing that nun's pussy.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Johnny1

Praise the Lord, I have seen the Gates of Heaven!  :D~


----------



## lonewolf13

i think i'm a lesbian :D


----------



## welshmick




----------



## slortaone

fuck this thread, i wont post photos in it again.


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


> fuck this thread, i wont post photos in it again.


Blasphemy!


----------



## grimble crumble

I got you slort, heres some inspiration to get you to come back and restore this thread to order


----------



## welshmick




----------



## undead




----------



## grimble crumble

^supreme pics


----------



## Keaton

....Well done ryan.


----------



## LadyLucid

<-- =)


----------



## guineaPig

welshmick said:


>


one of my friends had this shirt.
he stopped wearing it, because he couldn't go anywhere without random people giving him shit over it.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like the weeds lady.


----------



## desaparecidos

guineaPig said:


> one of my friends had this shirt.
> he stopped wearing it, because he couldn't go anywhere without random people giving him shit over it.



in defense of your friend jesus was pretty cunty


----------



## D's




----------



## lonewolf13

sometimes its almost too easy


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

American Apparel makes some of the weirdest shit, I don't understand.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## DexterMeth

I don't see any ape/apesis pics? 'Tis a ....fuck it, nice.


----------



## Methadone84

u cant get anyhotter thn this so dont even try


----------



## quiet roar

^^ Fake tits are not so hot.


----------



## Methadone84

Methadone84 said:


> u cant get anyhotter thn this so dont even try



bump 4 next page.

BRO its not really her tits but her FACE


----------



## welshmick




----------



## slortaone

i said i wouldnt post in this thread again, i guess i lied.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

.....honourable mention on account of this bitch wearing air max 90s...


----------



## slortaone




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Slort, I think I  you.
Or your contributions to this thread that is.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Pharcyde said:


>


tasty...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Ewwww. No. What.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Max Power

Amanda, the fact you contribute so much quality to this thread AND you're a total nerd makes for quite the delicious combo. Like lamb and tuna fish.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

undead said:


>




I couldn't find this tasteful...


----------



## desaparecidos

what do you guys use to host the images? 

i tried imageshack but i assume they were taken down for "pornographic content"


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^I just take the image url from whatever site I find it hosted it on.



Max Power said:


> Amanda, the fact you contribute so much quality to this thread AND you're a total nerd makes for quite the delicious combo. Like lamb and tuna fish.



Seeing as I've never had this lamb and tuna fish combo I'm just going to take this compliment.
Thanks :D


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>


 
fuck yeah


----------



## slortaone




----------



## grimble crumble

boobies


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## desaparecidos

^ one of those is not like the others


----------



## welshmick




----------



## slortaone

lostNfound said:


>


 
fast cars, danger, fire & knives.


----------



## lostNfound

evel knievel shit right there son.


----------



## modern buddha

I spy with my little eye... ocean!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

aep you have wonderful taste in womens.  with teh tattoos and teh glasses oh gawsh!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Bump.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## undead

mindspiritbones... giiiiiiiiirllllllllllllllll shit is RED HOT!


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Keaton

I haven't seen a Heartagram tat in a hot minute.


----------



## soundsystem00

*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

yum


----------



## lonewolf13

Keaton said:


> I haven't seen a Heartagram tat in a hot minute.



hot chicks here be dragon tattoos


----------



## penpal

Pillthrill said:


>


ahahahahahahaahahaaa. is this from sexyemilie.com ?


----------



## penpal

bluelight has mad good taste in girls god fucking damn!


----------



## Care

AEP for MVP of this thread!


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Methadone84

soundsystem00 said:


>



i want her


----------



## melange

soundsystem00 said:


>





"multi-pass"


----------



## soundsystem00

leeloo multipass!


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## soundsystem00

^ pfffffft! l0l!


----------



## Methadone84

lonewolf13 said:


>



tryna copy not like the real tho

(still good dont get me wrong)


----------



## soundsystem00

^id hit dat


----------



## welshmick




----------



## m4dd0g

I lurk BL infrequently these days but could think of no one else who would appreciate this as much as you (likable) pervs:






(ok, maybe the cows appreciate it more - i don't judge)


----------



## desaparecidos

^ haha


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Bump Rump


----------



## EbowTheLetter

aep always brings it.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



I..ummm...damn..


----------



## slortaone

keeping up with the rump theme, (well played aep)






maybe a taste of things to come...


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## zekethemusicman

lawdy have mercy.   the girl btween the two trees is A fucking plus!  keep doin it rite blue phlame   u too aep.  good stuff.  :insert image of "approved" stamp:


----------



## Keaton

*Natalie Martinez*













Do want.


----------



## soundsystem00

blue phlame, you FUCKING ROCK.. fap...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


>



I love her bow tattoo.


----------



## Keaton

Me too, looks like a present.


----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


> Me too, looks like a present.


I'd like to unwrap it.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd like to put some Lounge women in here, but it would prolly only make them self conscious. but they know who they are    they are gorgeous.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## lonewolf13

dammit Keaton!!    you almost poked my eyes out.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## pharmakos

this isn't reallytasteful but http://www.juggsjoy.com/christy-marks-massage.php


----------



## Larr_E

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>




I'm in love... Again...


----------



## soundsystem00

MmmmMmm gurl wussup?


----------



## lonewolf13

her r rooing mipples r funryyyy


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## ChickenScratch

how does the creepy flabby guy get in this pic?  life is weird.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Someone has to fix things.


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>


mmmmmmmm


----------



## modern buddha

Keaton said:


> mmmmmmmm



Quoted for fucking truth. Nommi-licious.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

That's all


----------



## soundsystem00

these are all from deviantart so they are public


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## D n A




----------



## lonewolf13

any female BL'er would easily fit in here.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## lonewolf13

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



why did someone break an ink pen on her face


and when did granny panties become stylish?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

stfu lonewolf.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Renz Envy

A 10/10 in my book.


----------



## vegan

is not in my book


----------



## D n A

she looks too fake for me


----------



## We are all ONE

I give her a notmytype/10


----------



## Bardeaux

marissaaaaaa said:


>


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> any female BL'er would easily fit in here.



sigh


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## modern buddha

You know what I don't understand? How come most Asians are so thin and yet, all the females have fat looking faces? Am I missing something here?


----------



## gloeek

thank god for tatted lesbians


----------



## desaparecidos

^ what she said


----------



## gloeek

my sister is the hottest betch in the world.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## ricardo08

Mellisa Clarke


----------



## kytnism

gloeek said:


> my sister is the hottest betch in the world.


 
ive been trying to put my finger on who she reminds me of for a year or two now.

its kendall kardashian.

...kytnism...


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## alasdairm

gloeek said:


> my sister is the hottest betch in the world.


renew request to have her visit the nudie thread.

alasdair


----------



## D n A

^ i think I'm in love..



Simply_Live said:


> You know what I don't understand? How come most Asians are so thin and yet, all the females have fat looking faces? Am I missing something here?


not to be racist, but that seems to be the case with a lot of chinese girls. that's why I fucking love the japanese.. they're so goddamn sexy.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Just a few...










this one forever reminded me of marissssa for sssome reason...


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

Keaton said:


> Do want.



I went to middle and highschool with this girl... Small world huh. I knew her in 7th grade and yes she was smoking then!


----------



## D n A

local models


----------



## Keaton

Damn..


----------



## D n A

the photographers of all those photos want me to model for them :3


----------



## soundsystem00

*Shmack*


----------



## D n A

sorry omg I could post pics all day from this website


----------



## Keaton

Second one from the bottom..


----------



## D n A

i think i'm slowly turning into a lesbian.. fapfapfap


----------



## soundsystem00

damn dna, thanks

[boner]






hey her nipples are red


----------



## D n A




----------



## soundsystem00

[2nd1] lol


----------



## D n A




----------



## kytnism

^ hes like the anne geddes of the porn world.

im so in love with those pictures/women. 

amazing find DnA. 

...kytnism...


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Pindar




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^there's some variety in your taste.


----------



## Pindar

^ I find beauty in everything I suppose. Whose the woman in the pictures btw?


----------



## D n A




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D n A




----------



## marissaaaaaa

Blue_Phlame said:


> Just a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one forever reminded me of marissssa for sssome reason...


 broken links duder i'm curious who it is


amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Melanie Iglesias anyone?
> This is the only post that I will make with gif's in it. Ever.



woah she's cute


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Pindar said:


> Whose the woman in the pictures btw?


emily didonato


----------



## D n A




----------



## Blue_Phlame

bump


----------



## marissaaaaaa

gotta love audrey















and anne's a hottie





and kaya's a cutie





IRL jasmine...lolol





love me some keira


----------



## Keaton




----------



## D n A

I'd like to bury my face in her cleavage..


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## desaparecidos

marissaaaaaa and amanda_eats_pandas should be the only ones allowed to contribute to this thread


----------



## Keaton

You should stop being a cunt, and post some fucking pictures.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton

Ok, done for now..


----------



## freddy47

and


----------



## Keaton

I lied...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## marissaaaaaa

real nice keaton!


----------



## Keaton

Is that fluffy in the back?...


----------



## D n A

Idk, but she's hot


those are some fucking awesome pics you posted.. definitely saved a few >.>


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## alasdairm

^ who's white-trash nightmare is that?

alasdair


----------



## Erich Generic

ah hah HAH hah


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol give her a break
she's a good friend of mine. She is skinny because she has a stomach disease.


----------



## alasdairm

you don't have a bed in your house? seriously, dude, that setting is just freaky weird.

alasdair


----------



## soundsystem00

That is just a pic she sent me today when she was visiting,  I was not with her and do not know where she was.


----------



## D n A

soundsystem00 said:


> She is skinny because she has a stomach disease.



is it called bulimia

what is she supposed to be, anyway..


----------



## soundsystem00

D n A said:


> is it called bulimia
> 
> what is she supposed to be, anyway..



Nah its not anorexia or bulimia.

I'm not sure.


----------



## D n A

tapeworm


----------



## Erich Generic

​stereo cassette-worm


----------



## Erich Generic

because he is soundsystem.


----------



## Keaton

Post pics, comment on pics or kindly gtfo
Plz&thnku


----------



## MikeOekiM

I love this girl


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^her vagina is quite large.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^her vagina is quite large.


 
dont say you wouldnt


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Keaton

The suicide girls never disappoint.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Keaton said:


> The suicide girls never disappoint.


 
who woulda thought it


----------



## MikeOekiM

my dream girls either one:










[/quote]


----------



## D n A

maria ozawa please marry me.. god I  half asians..


----------



## Keaton

Ohmijesus


----------



## D n A




----------



## soundsystem00

D n A said:


> maria ozawa please marry me.. god I  half asians..



cuz they half cool haha


----------



## D n A

all the half asians I know, male or female, are really fine..


----------



## welshmick




----------



## D n A




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## qwe

looking at these pictures is reducing our chance of catching cancer.  stay healthy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## welshmick




----------



## D n A

welshmick said:


>


I want.


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

DNA is doin' it right.


----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## D n A

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> DNA is doin' it right.


Damn rights. You have good taste in women.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*NSFW*:


----------



## axl blaze

UC-Irvine college volleyball players

hot damn I love v-ball players! dem asses!


----------



## D n A

keeley hazell will u marry me plz




























i'm so in love
fapfapfap


----------



## D n A




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## EbowTheLetter

Praise Allah for slort and aep in this thread.  Always doing it correctly and in a classy way.


----------



## Jesusgreen

This thread has my seal of approval


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Keaton

i


slortaone said:


>


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## welshmick




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


>





slortaone said:


>



Favorites. Slort has amazing taste.


----------



## gloeek

slortaone said:


>



omg PBR girl...hawt. yummm.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:
			
		

>


Favorite.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I love boobs.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ass


----------



## D n A

I love boobs. But I'm starting to really like ass too..


----------



## undead




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Keaton

undead said:


>



mmmm that is delicious..


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


>



wooo


----------



## MikeOekiM

dream girl


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

You wanna fuck a centaur?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Keaton said:


> You wanna fuck a centaur?


 
oh yeah look at her shes amazing


----------



## D n A

Look at my centaur, my centaur's amazing. Give her a lick - WOO! She tastes just like raisins.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## desaparecidos

why do freckles make a girl so much hotter?


----------



## lonewolf13

they just do


----------



## welshmick

They do


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## kytnism

welshmick said:


>



that innie was once an outie.

...kytnism...


----------



## Busty St Clare

I didn't realise that the title of the thread as "Post a pic of a 12 yr old boy with a Homer face for a vagina"


----------



## raver2008

Busty St Clare said:


> I didn't realise that the title of the thread as "Post a pic of a 12 yr old boy with a Homer face for a vagina"


lulz


----------



## Keaton

*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton

This is fun


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Keaton said:


>



Shit, I can't remember which BLer told me he had a preggo fetish.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## lonewolf13

why no chicks of colour?


----------



## Keaton

Didn't see any I liked tbph


----------



## D n A

keaton said:


>


 bm


----------



## Keaton

broken link?


----------



## D n A

o wat
how did that happen


----------



## lonewolf13

dnabum.jpg


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A

^whoops LOLOL
that's my city in the background


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I dunno, I think they should touch that photo up a little or something.


----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*: 



















*NSFW*:


----------



## alasdairm

^ the first three are suitable for work? lol.

alasdair


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i hate u ali. post tits or gtfo


----------



## alasdairm

only my friends call me ali. so we're friends 

whysoserious?

alasdair


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

there's no penetration = safe for work


----------



## MyFinalRest

Claudia Lynx




Note of Interest:
This thread is newer than the pics of men thread and has managed to generate 47,812 views compared to 5,065 for the pics of men thread.
Conclusion:
BL is full of lesbians.


----------



## D n A

I'm not a lesbian.. I just think women are really fucking hot. IMO there's far more better looking ladies on this planet than guys.


----------



## MyFinalRest

Women are called "the fairer sex" for a reason! 
Don't think I don't enjoy your contributions DnA, you have great taste in women!  And, I've seen your beautifully fine self on here too...

I also love your hilarious meme posts too!


----------



## D n A

*I'VE GOT FANS!*i


----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A




----------



## Bill




----------



## Larr_E

Bill said:


>




I could honestly live a nice long life with this woman and never have one complaint. She is perfect...


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## kytnism

welshmick said:


>



pig disgusting.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

D n A said:


> I like the BLEACH red-HED hor the most.


I like the BLEACH red-HED hor the most.


----------



## D n A

same
she's my new muse


----------



## DexterMeth

Aside from splooglin' that fag's cunt.

..I shoulda ramped off that shit (into obliv).


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## debaser

Did you put this one hydro?








And zis one too:






Double


----------



## welshmick




----------



## debaser

welshmick said:


>



fail bro


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

loulou reed said:


> Did you put this one hydro?


^nope. though i have posted her in here--with some hesitancy, as i'm not sure this is a savory environment for her image. glad you gave 'em more. here's another...


----------



## D n A

welshmick said:


>


1st one has nasty teeth and her vag is mangled
2nd one looks fake 
bleh


----------



## debaser

meh


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Welsdick doesn't know how to play.


----------



## debaser

Oula la

Powerful shit motha


----------



## ricardo08




----------



## debaser

Nice bro.


----------



## D n A

I agree with aep.. sweet jesus


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

AEP has better taste in women than me and all my male friends


----------



## D n A

i should probably gtfo tumblr now..


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## D n A




----------



## MyFinalRest

Beautiful women are so...gay?


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## DexterMeth

^fuck yes


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

indeed, that is a particularly pleasant picture. so is D n A's of the chick with the front of her dress over her face--really like the sheets.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## D n A




----------



## axl blaze

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



this is the most appealing picture in the thread.. YOWZA!


----------



## DexterMeth

Breaker breaker.  Carpet bombing in progress.


----------



## StrutterGear

On another note, I wana know what tumblr DnA gets those piccys from, stunning women.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## JB

hydroazuanacaine said:


>


Ohhh, she has lovely eyes.

I love how the rain drops on the window look like stars too.


----------



## JB

>



Watta rack.


----------



## New

hot hot hot

and tasteful


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^yes, i'm attracted.


----------



## Erich Generic

UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


*NSFW*: 












UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

^That's my old sunday school teacher...


----------



## New

^time traveler!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

arlenis sosa, selita ebanks, If you work with my people, speak that jourdan dunn language


----------



## MikeOekiM

i love colored girls


----------



## D n A

lol...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Streets ahead.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

afternoon spent browsing 57 page arlenis sosa thread = time well spent










http://youtu.be/zZkQ9bUo2Rc beautiful, tall, accent... BARE MY CHILD!!!!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## DexterMeth

Keaton said:


> ^That's my old sunday school teacher...


 


New said:


> ^time traveler!



^The birth of Scientology?


----------



## freddy47




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton

Oy 0_0


----------



## Blue_Phlame

HNNNNNNG-i


----------



## Keaton




----------



## DexterMeth

Keaton said:


> ]


Looks like a shot out of Blade Runner.



hydroazuanacaine said:


>


win


----------



## Keaton

Freckles:D


----------



## MikeOekiM

youve hit the jackpot


----------



## D n A

^this


----------



## Keaton

If only I could remember the tumblr I got them from..


----------



## DexterMeth

Dana Delany.  I'd def let her rape me (but the other two would have to be feeding her grapes).  
Now this is American. ..pure narcolepsy, I mean narcissismn.


----------



## We are all ONE

Blue_Phlame said:


>


I dont typically fancy the yeller tail but Ill buy that for a dollar


----------



## kytnism

hydro your taste in women is impeccable.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

San Diego FOX News 5 Foxes.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

xenocat said:


> hydro your taste in women is impeccable.
> 
> ...kytnism...


why thank you!






i'd like to shake the photographer by his face, but whatever--mickey mouse ears there are. 































thanks, Kenickie, for lusty moss.


----------



## morpher001




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## Larr_E

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




dextermeth said:


> san diego fox news 5 foxes.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

picture of kendall taken by curtis eberhardt


----------



## vegan

^^ the skateboarding one was taken 2 minutes away from where i used to live when i was in barcelona
how i miss the skate spots! how i don't miss los mossos d'esquadra!


----------



## Bardeaux

grimble crumble said:


>



Zamn


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

vegan said:


> ^^ the skateboarding one was taken 2 minutes away from where i used to live when i was in barcelona
> how i miss the skate spots! how i don't miss los mossos d'esquadra!


nice. the picture felt like spain. i'm really good with those girls. start of with a little "hola!" ignore their difficult to understand response and follow up with some "como estas?" if they aren't swooning at that point, just throw out a "vale" with a "b" and move on.


----------



## Pillthrill

Felice Fawn


----------



## D n A

hawt damn..


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## JB

2nd to last, DNA's sister?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

No, you can tell because of the attractive face.

Superb choices as always aep and hydro.


----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## kytnism

EbowTheLetter said:


> No, you can tell because of the attractive face.
> 
> Superb choices as always aep and hydro.



werd.

keep em coming. 

...kytnism...


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## JB

Some really odd photoshopping going on in that one.



thenightwatch said:


>


----------



## phr

JB said:


> 2nd to last, DNA's sister?


Melissa Clarke.

http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2011/09/wallpaper-1313488.jpg


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Keaton

DnA said:
			
		

>



I wanna impregnate her


----------



## D n A

You want to impregnate everything


----------



## Keaton

So...


----------



## pharmakos

he doesn't want to impregnate me.


----------



## D n A

believe me, he does


----------



## welshmick




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^that tattoo might not have been the best career decision.






















love the moped pic, D n A.


----------



## Larr_E

welshmick said:


>



I'm sorry but I just don't get it. Yes, she is pretty but not as hot as everyone keeps giving her credit for... And she's not even that great an actress...


----------



## pharmakos

Larr_E said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't get it. Yes, she is pretty but not as hot as everyone keeps giving her credit for... And she's not even that great an actress...



she sold her soul to satan.  you must be too pure of heart for the magic to affect you fully.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*NSFW*:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates




----------



## DexterMeth

Kenickie said:


> maybe this should be a girls only thread because only girls post worth while pics.



It's called NYU.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like the chicks from Front magazine.


----------



## DexterMeth

If she's not in the Suicide Girls, she should be.


----------



## lonewolf13

suicide girls are NASTY. check out Front.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh I will.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## phr




----------



## DexterMeth

Nice


----------



## kytnism

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



mad bong lips imho.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Better than Angelina.


----------



## kytnism

needs moar kleenex.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Sloppy 222nd's


----------



## D n A




----------



## nowdubnvr6

You lost weight DnA


----------



## D n A

impossible. it is my goal to fatten up. where could all this bacon possibly be going..?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Im hoarding it all here in arkansas


----------



## Keaton

Oldie but goodie


----------



## phr




----------



## DexterMeth

Breaker breaker.
-Red team go


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates




----------



## Larr_E

phrozen said:


>



Go, Go Power Rangers!!!


----------



## chinky

i cant stand ugly nips..,seriously i dont think i could ever marry a chick with big ugly  pepperoni nips knowing that im going to look at them everyday for the rest of my life

now that might sound shallow but ladies i know your not marrying a dude with a small penis..so we can call it even


----------



## EbowTheLetter

ITT: We learn that chinky has a small penis.
















cutecute?


----------



## D n A

chinky said:


> i cant stand ugly nips..,seriously i dont think i could ever marry a chick with big ugly  pepperoni nips knowing that im going to look at them everyday for the rest of my life
> 
> now that might sound shallow but ladies i know your not marrying a dude with a small penis..so we can call it even


ew I hate elephant nips.. little perky nipples are the way to go


----------



## Keaton

Big nips are fine as long as they're proportionate to the bresteses that they're on.


----------



## D n A

Any nipple is fine with you imo


----------



## cattledecapitation

so I was watching porn at work today and came across this:


----------



## DexterMeth

wtf


----------



## D n A

she should become a porn star.


----------



## DexterMeth

She already is one.  This is the internet.


----------



## D n A

I didn't find any


----------



## cattledecapitation

wait.... so if a woman with two vaginas exists, does that mean a man with two dicks exists? I want to search, but googling dicks seems a little gay...


----------



## DexterMeth

Easy, but great


----------



## captainballs

What's the best way to break into the photographing women industry?


----------



## DexterMeth

Camera and taste.


----------



## captainballs

Ouch, I don't have either...


----------



## DexterMeth

Sucks to lack those


----------



## Bardeaux

DexterMeth said:


>


----------



## cattledecapitation

cattledecapitation said:


> wait.... so if a woman with two vaginas exists, does that mean a man with two dicks exists? I want to search, but googling dicks seems a little gay...



Fuck it, I googled "guy 2 dicks". Result ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diphallia

So you can pee _while_ jacking off?!?!?!


----------



## DexterMeth

Bardo5 said:


>



That the best picture of her by far.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

It's too bad she has now decided to have endless babies...


----------



## DexterMeth

No doubt


----------



## euphoria




----------



## Keaton

Zamn, she cute
Loooooooove the second shot too. :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## D n A




----------



## welshmick

You can turn this one with the mouse

http://www.page3.com/page360/lacey-35984.html


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Local girl


----------



## DexterMeth

welshmick said:


>



Nice


----------



## EbowTheLetter

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Local girl



You can keep her.


----------



## DexterMeth

That's what I was going to say.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i bet if she had a bag over her head she'd look really hot


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Even then....you'd _know_.


----------



## MikeOekiM

well i mean if youve never seen her face before


----------



## Keaton

She might look alright if she didn't have all that make-up caked on.


----------



## soundsystem00

* hangs up phone *

Oh hey.


----------



## D n A

I want her piercings so bad


----------



## desaparecidos

^ sorry love, its a slight boner killer when your nipples look like pincushions. and no judgement here, i have tattoos.


----------



## D n A

Idc. I like them.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

*bootyful womenz NSFW*


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D n A

old thread isn't finished


----------



## Keaton

desaparecidos said:


> ^ sorry love, its a slight boner killer when your nipples look like pincushions. and no judgement here, i have tattoos.


To each their own. Piercings are sexy imo.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

there's 7 posts left lol it's acceptable to start a new thread then, mods prob won't get to close it right away when it hits 1k and it'll all get transfered to the new thread anyways.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASs


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## snafu




----------

